# CPMA exam TIPS please?



## dmays516 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello- I am signed up to take the CPMA exam next month. I would love to hear from some of you who have passed the exam. I purchased the AAPC study guide and practice exams. Tips/tricks on what to focus on?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 24, 2019)

For me the best indicator of what I needed to study came from the practice test.  These are very close to what the actual test will be looking for and it will provide you a good roadmap of where you are in your studying and what you need to focus on.  Good luck!


----------



## dmays516 (Apr 24, 2019)

*Thanks!*



Chelle-Lynn said:


> For me the best indicator of what I needed to study came from the practice test.  These are very close to what the actual test will be looking for and it will provide you a good roadmap of where you are in your studying and what you need to focus on.  Good luck!



Thank you so much! I have read so many conflicting answers as to if the study guide/practice exams were helpful. I am feeling pretty good about those- thank you!


----------



## Leandra (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi there, 

I mentioned this before in another post but flashcards were a big help for me! I passed the CPMA 1 1/2 years ago and while I studied regularly I also made flashcards so I could quickly review things when I had just a few minutes to spare. I used this method for each certification exam I've taken and it hasn't failed me yet.

 Good luck to you!


----------



## UMcoder07 (May 23, 2019)

Agree with Chelle-Lynn, the practice exams were extremely helpful to me. The practice exam mirrors the actual exam in regards to the way questions are posed and really give you a good idea on what to expect.


----------



## amyjph (May 28, 2019)

I agree with Chelle-Lynn, for every exam I use the study guide & all practice exams and take them repeatedly. The final time I practice them I set a timer and create a "mock test" at home. I also learn by writing notes so I use highlighters and take a lot of notes.
There are a lot of regulatory questions and guidelines to know on this particular exam. I found reading CMS and OIG references helpful as well.
For me, this was the most difficult AAPC exam I have taken.


----------

